# Used Specialized Or Fuji New?



## bighat (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey All. I Would Appreciate Any Insight You Can Provide On This. I Ride Moutain Bikes And I Have Decided To Get A Road Bike. I Have Narrowed My Choices Between To A 2007 Fuji Or A Used Specialized. The Fuji Is New And My Lbs Is Trying To Get Rid Of It. It Fits Me Good And It Would Have A Warranty On The Frame. The Back Was Originally $1,900.00 But I Can Get It For $1,000.00.

The Other Option Is A 2005 Model Specialized S Works. The Frame On The Bike Is Brand New. The Owner Cracked The Frame Some How And My Lbs Was Able To Get Specialized To Warranty The 05 Frame. Specialized Still Had An 05 S Works Frame, And I Observed It Being Taken Out Of The Box And Put Back Together. The Components On The Used Bike Are Top Of The Line. Carbo This And Carbon That. The Wheelset Is $800.00 New. I Can Get This One For Around $900.00.

Both Bikes Fit Me Fine. Which One Should I Go With. Kind Of Long I Know, But Appreciate Any Insight.

Bighat


----------



## f1oored (Jan 16, 2005)

Which S-Works frame is it? I'm not 100% sure about the 05 s-works line-up. Is the specialized a carbon frame? Is the Fuji carbon? From what you have posted, I would go with the s-works with the top of the line components (are we talking Dura Ace?). Also, what kind of wheels are we talking about. If you give more specifics we will be able to help you choose better. Also, did you test ride both bikes? Which did you like better?


----------

